# JD 4500 starter/ignition/electrical problem, please help?



## supersecretsqrl (Apr 8, 2013)

Good morning all,

desperate JD owner here. I have a 99' JD 4500 I bought used a year ago with just over 2k hours.

For the most part runs strong. About 2 months ago started giving me some electrical headaches.

every 5th or 6th start, would get a nasty grinding sound when I turned the key - instead of a clean start.

once it would not start at all, I had to pull it 10 feet in neutral, then it started fine.

Yesterday, it gave me the loud screech when trying to start. It had been running for about an hour, starting and stopping like normal, parked w/ engine off for about 15 minutes while I replaced sway arm bolts on the 3 pt, then wouldn't start.

then it kept screeching, weaker and stranger for about 4 more tries.

now I get no noise at all, nothing, key turns and no sound at all.

I can't even get this thing to the JD dealer before Saturday (they are closed when I'm not at work) and I can't afford to pay them for pick-up. Not even sure I can afford to pay them period.....


Any suggestions as to what this might be? If it were a car I'd guess starter, but I'm new to tractors, and really tight on funds.

I'm loosing my contractor job to sequester cuts and looking for a new one, but currently staring at unemployment in 4 weeks, so any advice on how to fix this would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## OldIron52 (Feb 11, 2013)

Well, it sounds like you may have a few problms with your tractor. The intermittant grinding during starting could be your ring rear on the flywheel, has a section on it where the teeth are damaged, so everytime the starter tries to engauge on that section of the ring gear that is damaged, she grinds. The starter drive may have not been adjusted properly (or worn out), which may have caused the ring gear to be damaged, due to the starter drive was not making full contact with the ring rear teeth, before the starter starts to spin. It also sounds like your starter has called it quits, which could be caused by attempting to start the engine several times in this condition. I would remove starter and inspect the starter drive teeth for damage. With the starter out, bar engine over while looking at the ring rear teeth, if the ring gear is damaged then the ring gear needs to be replaced, otherwise every new starter you put on will be damaged again. With the starter out, you could take to a shop to get them to bench test it, otherwise just change the starter if you want to make that call.


----------



## ttazzman (Apr 27, 2013)

sounds like a starter issue...bendix not engaging correctly...could possibly have damaged the flywheel ring ....those starters are gear reduced and can be quite expensive it might be in your best intrest to look for one online or find a local rebuilder.....the difference can be significant


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

all these suggestions sound like serious dollars, so before ya do it, check with a Stihl dealer - best saw on the market for my money and at least here, they are on sale this couple of weeks.

good luck !

oldguychuck


----------



## OldIron52 (Feb 11, 2013)

I thought we were taling about a tractor, not a chain saw???


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

Oops ! - posted my thoughts to the wrong string !

My only excuse is that us old guys do make mistakes. It's OK - I'll stand in the corner for a while....

oldguychuck


----------

